# G&L Asat Classic



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

I am really interested in buying a G&L Asat Classic. I found one that I particularly like at a store. It is used but is basically mint condition. I heard that G&L's have a low resale value, but this one costs $1095 +tax. At musiciansfriend, it is $1238 new. I was thinking about holding out, but finding a used one here in Ottawa is pretty difficult.

Also, this asat was built with a legacy neck instead of the fatter asat neck. I prefer this legacy neck.

I was wondering - am I crazy to pay this much for a used G&L?

Thanks.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I wouldn't call anyone crazy for buying what they want with their own money...but why don't you go try that Tribute ASAT that's on Ottawa Kijiji...and if you like that you can offer the guy $300...maybe he'll take $350?

Then if you want to you can get some Fralin pickups if the stock ones don't do it for you (although they are the same pickups as in the USA ones) and you'll still be under half of the amount for that $1100+ one.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> I wouldn't call anyone crazy for buying what they want with their own money...but why don't you go try that Tribute ASAT that's on Ottawa Kijiji...and if you like that you can offer the guy $300...maybe he'll take $350?
> 
> Then if you want to you can get some Fralin pickups if the stock ones don't do it for you (although they are the same pickups as in the USA ones) and you'll still be under half of the amount for that $1100+ one.


Thanks for the advice - but I really can't see myself buying the tribute due to the rosewood fretboard, small crack in it, not crazy about the natural finish, etc. How much of a step down are the tributes in terms of quality?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

1298$ US will be around 1350$ Cnd..plus 65$Shipping, +taxe, plus duty. so at 1095$ used, not to bad. offer 900$ and start the dealing round....no one expect to get their asking price...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

rwe333 had a really nice G&L for sale on here...might still be around. Did you you check the emporium here?

Lauzon and Retrotown here in Ottawa are also listed as G&L dealers on the G&L website -- you should check with them on their prices before you import something. They can often order you exactly what you want a price that beats importing it yourself.

Personally I'd call Lauzon first. They've got good customer service and always seem to be willing to go that extra mile.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Seems to be pretty well accepted that G&Ls dont hold their value on resale. They are certainly great guitars though - "not doing well on resale" generally means a bargain if you are buying. $1095 before taxes sounds a bit high to me, but if you've played it and it feels great, it may be worth paying that bit more than taking a chance on buying one unseen. 

Heres a used ASAT Classic on the Gear Page for $750 US not including shipping:

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=424510&highlight=asat

Another one which sold for $895 US including shipping (probably to the US):

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=425718&highlight=asat

Maybe you could use the above examples to try and get the store to drop their price a little?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I've had an ASAT Classic for 12 years now and if anything ever happened to it I would pay any price to get another one like it. Sure you might find one for a bit less if you're patient but if you like this one then it's $1100 well spent.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. The store says the guitar is more expensive because it has been 'upgraded' from stock. I asked about details and they said the neck was upgraded to a thinner legacy neck. Is the legacy neck actually thinner? And is this an upgrade that costs extra?

I have tried to bargain the price down by pointing out other used Asat Classics that were much cheaper but they seemed pretty firm on the price. I guess saving $100 - $250 doesn't really matter if I end up playing this guitar for 10 years, but on the other hand it is annoying seeing so many similar guitars going for so much cheaper in the states. And I am not really a fan of blindly buying a guitar.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

lookitsmarc said:


> Thanks for the advice - but I really can't see myself buying the tribute due to the rosewood fretboard, small crack in it, not crazy about the natural finish, etc. How much of a step down are the tributes in terms of quality?


Oh...my mistake...I didn't notice the part about the crack. Also, I completely agree that you should seek what you want so yeah...don't get rosewood if you want maple and don't get a finish that you don't like.

As for the Tributes being a step down...they use a cheaper switch and cheaper output jack and aside from that the Korean Tributes in my opinion are very close to the USA guitars. The Tributes are now made in Indonesia and I don't know about them. You can typically get a used Tribute in new condition for about $400ish.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

So I bought the Asat Classic yesterday. I am having trouble making an estimation on exactly how much it would cost new. Maybe someone with a bit more knowledge of G&L guitars can help me out.

Asat Classic
Upgrades:
Bird's Eye Maple Neck
Polished Glossy Neck
Premium Finish (Honeyburst) on Ash Body

Thanks.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

lookitsmarc said:


> So I bought the Asat Classic yesterday.


Congrats. Now you have to pics. Its a tradition ....

Need Pics


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

lookitsmarc said:


> So I bought the Asat Classic yesterday. I am having trouble making an estimation on exactly how much it would cost new. Maybe someone with a bit more knowledge of G&L guitars can help me out.
> 
> Asat Classic
> Upgrades:
> ...


How much it would cost new is difficult to say...the neck was said to be from a Legacy but was that done at G&L or did someone change it? If it was done at G&L then it would be a custom order and if someone else did it then it is essentially a parts guitar.

If you really want to know how much it would cost new then I'd email G&L and tell them you want a quote on such a guitar...describe your guitar's exact specs and wait until they come back at you with a price. That would be the only accurate way of knowing aside from finding the original purchaser and asking him what he paid for it.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> How much it would cost new is difficult to say...the neck was said to be from a Legacy but was that done at G&L or did someone change it? If it was done at G&L then it would be a custom order and if someone else did it then it is essentially a parts guitar.
> 
> If you really want to know how much it would cost new then I'd email G&L and tell them you want a quote on such a guitar...describe your guitar's exact specs and wait until they come back at you with a price. That would be the only accurate way of knowing aside from finding the original purchaser and asking him what he paid for it.


Thanks - emailing G&L is a good idea. I'll post some pictures asap!


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

*Pictures*

Sorry for the low quality, but here are some pics.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

OH MAN! That is just beautiful. Very nice score. Did you order it in or did you buy it local here in Ottawa?


----------



## francoislegacy (Nov 15, 2007)

lookitsmarc said:


> So I bought the Asat Classic yesterday. I am having trouble making an estimation on exactly how much it would cost new. Maybe someone with a bit more knowledge of G&L guitars can help me out.
> 
> Asat Classic
> Upgrades:
> ...


You can try this link where it describes all G&L options with price. http://www.buffalobrosguitars.com/gAndLCustomOption.html


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

iaresee said:


> OH MAN! That is just beautiful. Very nice score. Did you order it in or did you buy it local here in Ottawa?


Thanks. Easiest on the eyes of all the guitars I've owned.

I bought it used from Lauzon Music. It's one of those lucky used finds, where it is in absolutely mint condition. Better condition than some new instruments (*cough* floor models at Steve's).


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

francoislegacy said:


> You can try this link where it describes all G&L options with price. http://www.buffalobrosguitars.com/gAndLCustomOption.html


Woah. If those prices are accurate I actually got a great deal (60% of new price, mint).


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

lookitsmarc said:


> So I bought the Asat Classic yesterday. I am having trouble making an estimation on exactly how much it would cost new. Maybe someone with a bit more knowledge of G&L guitars can help me out.


In my opinion, this is kind of a moot question. You bought it, and obviously thought it was worth what you paid for it, so don't beat yourself up trying to find out otherwise. I remember in high school psychology class hearing that the people who read the most 'VW' (insert 'any brand' here) ads in magazines are the people who have just bought one, meaning that we all have a compulsion to do too much research after the fact to see if we have been ripped off or not when the purchase has already been made.
-Mikey
P.S. BEAUTIFUL guitar, by the way, wouldn't mind having one of those myself!


----------



## lookitsmarc (Aug 16, 2008)

I see what you're saying and now that I've played it a bunch I am happy I got it regardless of whether or not I got a great deal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

lookitsmarc said:


> I bought it used from Lauzon Music. It's one of those lucky used finds, where it is in absolutely mint condition. Better condition than some new instruments (*cough* floor models at Steve's).


I had no idea Lauzon's did resale stuff. Enjoy it man.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

lookitsmarc said:


> I see what you're saying and now that I've played it a bunch I am happy I got it regardless of whether or not I got a great deal.


That's the way...my inexpensive as ol' he77 Tribute ASAT Classic has the same pickups as yours and based on that I think you'll be playing it a lot. They sound great through a tube amp...

I mean GREAT!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I had no idea Lauzon's did resale stuff. Enjoy it man.


Yeah, Lauzons does have some used stuff but they seem to accept only mint condition guitars. I was pretty close to buying a used G&L Legacy from them which looked as if it came straight from the factory.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bagpipe;133718 said:


> I was pretty close to buying a used G&L Legacy from them which looked as if it came straight from the factory.


I have been fortunate in that about half of the stuff I have bought used whether locally or via eBay has looked as though it came straight from the factory...including that ASAT in my pic. It looked untouched when I got it and still pretty much does other than a little fret wear maybe. I baby my guitars...unless they are already beat up a bit when I get them.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I have to agree with SpikeZone. The point of retaining value and cost comparison can be somewhat moot. If you like what you see, feel and hear and think it is a decent price then it would not matter much if you found out afterwards that Joe Blow in the other end of the city is selling the same or similar one for slightly less. Did you feel you got what you wanted at a fair price??
Also as for retaining value, this can be a very subjective thing. Are you buying the guitar for an investment or to play it?? If you are going to play it then presumeably you have no plans to sell it and therefore future value is a moot point. If your plan is to play it for a couple of years or even just hang on to it for a couple of years and try to turn it over for a profit then you need to look at what retains value and wehat does not??
Is a made in USA Fender really that much beter than a made in mexico or Japan to justify paying more that $1,000.00 more?? Same for Gibson/Epiphone. Is the Gibson really worth $2,000.00 to $2,500.00 more than the made in China Epiphones?? Maybe just a matter of opinion??

Brian


----------

